# My 229 is here



## Ratfink (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice. Just picked up my 229 .40. 
Man, I almost forgot how nice this thing feels in the hands. :mrgreen:










Now I need to figure out what type and brand of holster to get for concealed carry, and buy some rounds to put through it tomorrow at the range. 
I am one happy camper.


----------



## tnxd9er (May 17, 2007)

Very nice. That is what I am looking to get for my next Sig. I love my 239 but now that I own one, I want another, and another. You can't buy just one! Enjoy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats! Very nice. I think the 229 Elite is my next Sig purchase.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Sweet looking pistol. Can't go wrong with a Sig.


----------

